# Fire Pump Sizing and Selection By ASPE



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Plumbing Engineer - Features: March 2012: Fire Pump Sizing and Selection


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تبسيط من NFPA
http://www.mboa.mb.ca/documents/CalculatingWaterSupplies-BuildingOfficials.pdf


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الدفاع المدني الامريكي
http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DOD/UFC/ufc_3_600_01.pdf


----------



## الطموني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يا زلمة الله يبارك فيك
بجد شي حلو و مفيد


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الطموني قال:


> يا زلمة الله يبارك فيك
> بجد شي حلو و مفيد



طموني
الله يطمنك دنيا واخرى


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً

الملفات قيمة ومفيدة​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكر كثيراً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة​


----------



## aati badri (6 أكتوبر 2012)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> شكراً
> 
> الملفات قيمة ومفيدة​


اللهم لك الحمد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ عبد العاطي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير والتميز ياأخ عبد العاطي بارك الله فيك


----------

